# Welcher Lüfter für Ryzen 9 5900X?



## LittleZB (17. Dezember 2020)

Wie dem Titel zu entnehmen würde mich interessieren welchen Kühler ich auf meinen Ryzen 9 5900X packen soll, den be quiet Dark Rock 4 Pro, be quiet Dark Rock 4 oder reicht schon der be quiet Pure Rock 2. Falls ihr einen anderen als besser geeignet empfehlen könnt, bitte gerne. Als Zusatzinformation. ich möchte die CPU erstmal nicht übertakten aber in 5 Jahren oder so wenn es doch mal notwendig werden sollte wäre es natürlich nicht schlecht das evtl jetzt schon zu beachten, falls es keinen zu großen preislichen Unterschied macht. Von Wasserkühlungen halte ich nicht so viel da ich im Bekanntenkreis schon einige Fälle hatte bei denen nach 2 Jahren die Pumpe den Geist aufgegeben hat. 
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

MfG
LittleZB


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2020)

Was bist du bereit auszugeben?

Bei 105W TDP _reicht_ auch schon sowas:









						Raijintek Juno Pro RBW ab € 12,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Raijintek Juno Pro RBW ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Top-Blow-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 123x66x123mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x25mm, 400-180… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




 

Empfehlenswert ist das aber nicht


----------



## LittleZB (17. Dezember 2020)

Mehr als 100€-150€ will ich nicht ausgeben


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2020)

Brauchst du nicht 
Welches Gehäuse hast du?
Manche Kühler sind ja sehr groß und passen evtl. einfach nicht rein.

Aber 40-50€ Kühler sind schon sehr sehr gut.


----------



## LittleZB (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab ein Geh DeLUX MZ405


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2020)

Ui, recht... exotisch...
Zumindest finde ich da auf die schnelle nix.

Da musst du wohl leider mal selbst ausmessen wieviel Platz vom Mainboard bzw. CPU zur Seitenwand ist


----------



## Albatros1 (17. Dezember 2020)

Für nen Fuma2 wird man etwa 50€ los und der ist sehr leise und hat eine hohe Kühlleistung.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde, abmessen ob der Kühler reinpasst.


----------



## LittleZB (18. Dezember 2020)

So wie es aussieht sollte der Lüfter nicht Höher als 150mm sein und da liegen alle genannten drüber
Wenn ich das bei Caseking eingebe bekomme ich acht Ergebnisse, be quiet Pure Rock Slim, Ben Nevis 120mm, Brocken ECO Advanced 120mm, Freezer 50 ARGB 120mm/140mm, H7 120mm, H7 Quad Lumi 120mm, H7 Plus 2x120mm und H7 Ultra 120mm. Die liegen alle in meiner Preisspanne aber welcher davon sollte es jetzt sein, ach ja und RGB ist mir total egal.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Dezember 2020)

LittleZB schrieb:


> ach ja und RGB ist mir total egal


Dann würde ich dafür auch nix bezahlen 

Aus der (recht überschaubaren) Auswahl würde ich dann den hier nehmen:









						Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. B ab € 66,69 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. B ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 120x150x127mm (BxHxT) • Abmessungen ohne Lüfter: 120x150x1… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




"Cryorig" kenne ich z.B. gar nicht 

Zu dem Thermalright gibts aber reichlich tests, genau wie zum Brocken ECO Advanced.

Da die Auswahl nicht mehr so groß ist, schau gern selbst nach Tests.
Bei nem 12 Kerner Ryzen würde ich wohl das Motto "Viel hilft viel" im Hinterkopf behalten


----------



## LittleZB (18. Dezember 2020)

Okay dann werde ich mich mal durch die Tests lesen, danke euch


----------



## DAU_0815 (18. Dezember 2020)

LittleZB schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht sollte der Lüfter nicht Höher als 150mm sein und da liegen alle genannten drüber


Es gibt keine potenten Kühler mit weniger als 150mm Höhe, Der Fuma wäre machbar, aber den bekommt man nicht mehr. Dazu müsste man dann noch ein AM4 Montageset bestellen. Ich habe diesen Kühler, und es gibt dafür eine klare Empfehlung. Mit drei Lüftern kühlt der alles weg, auch einen hoch taktenden 16 Kerner.








						Scythe Fuma (SCFM-1000) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Scythe Fuma (SCFM-1000) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler (Dual-Tower) • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 137x149x130mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 2x 120x120x25… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				





Der Fuma 2 ist genau die 5mm höher und das wird Probleme machen. Da würde ich dann eher auch eine Kompaktwasserkühlung setzen. Dein Gehäuse erlaubt im Deckel Lüfter. Sollten da zwei rein passen, würde ich auf jedem Fall eine Wasserkühlung nutzen. Die CPU wird es Dir danken. Alternativ kann man auch über ein anderes Gehäuse nachdenken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild Gehäuse


----------



## chill_eule (18. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Die CPU wird es Dir danken


Eher seine Ohren 

AIO WaKü ist aber auch wieder teurer, wenn man was vernünftiges haben will, oder?
Denke da an eine Liquid Freezer 2 mit 240mm Radiator z.B.
280mm ist wieder Fraglich ob das passt 

Und für rund 70€ gibt es auch z.B. wiederum den hier:









						Thermalright Silver Arrow 130 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermalright Silver Arrow 130 ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler (Dual-Tower) • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 120x130x101mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 130x120x25… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Der sollte den 12 Kerner auch locker wegkühlen.

Das Gehäuse ist halt... suboptimal, vor allem weil man die genauen Maße nicht kennt 

Update: Hab da noch was gefunden:









						Delux MZ405 Cases for PC Gaming by Delux
					

Delux MZ405 gaming PC Cases. Delux MZ405 Cases PC hardware details




					www.game-debate.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell passt da doch eine Nummer größer rein? bis 155mm? Fuma 2?

Noch mal ganz genau ausmessen!


----------



## flx23 (18. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt doch eine Hand voll Kühler die weniger weniger als 150mm hohe haben und sehr potent (200W TPD) sind






						Luftkühlung CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: AM4, Kühlung: aktiv, Höhe bis (mit Lüfter): bis 150mm, TDP-Klassifizierung ab 200W Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Luftkühlung CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: AM4, Kühlung: aktiv, Höhe bis (mit Lüfter): bis 150mm, TDP-Klassifizierung ab 200W




					geizhals.de
				




Bei dem top blower von bequiet würde ich nochmal etwas mehr Gehäuselüfter einbauen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ja, stimmt, diesen hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, der taugt 








						Thermalright Silver Arrow 130 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermalright Silver Arrow 130 ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler (Dual-Tower) • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 120x130x101mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 130x120x25… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## LittleZB (19. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten, ich hab mir jetzt erstmal einen günstigen be Quiet Pure Rock Slim geholt als Zwischenlösung da mir auch aufgefallen ist das ich in mein jetziges Gehäuse keine RTX 3080 reinbekommen werde. Das heißt also ich brauche eh ein neues Gehäuse und bei dem Kauf werde ich drauf achten das ich auch einen ordentlichen Kühler einbauen kann.


----------



## flx23 (19. Dezember 2020)

Für den Übergang hatte es auch ein günstiger gebrauchter amd boxed Lüfter getan aber gut, der bequiet kostet ja auch nicht die welt


----------



## Performer81 (21. Dezember 2020)

Noctua C14S ist unter 150mm hoch und kühlt Top. Hab den auf meinem 5900X.


----------

